# inversão nas perguntas



## William Stein

Is sentence no. 2 incorrect?

1) O que o seu pai faz?

2) O que faz o seu pai?


----------



## Joca

No, it sounds even more natural to me than no. 1.


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> No, it sounds even more natural to me than no. 1.



That's what I think, too, but my textbook "Living Languages: Portuguese" only gives no. 1.

Which do you think sounds better here, (a) or (b?):
1)
a) Onde vocês moram?
b) Onde moram vocês?

2)
a) Quando ele estuda?
b) Quando estuda ele?

3)
a) Por que ela estuda português?
b) Por que estuda ela português?


----------



## GamblingCamel

William Stein said:


> Which do you think sounds better here, (a) or (b?):


I am going to choose (a) for all of them. I agreed with Joca in the first round.


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> I am going to choose (a) for all of them. I agreed with Joca in the first round.


 
Yeah, with personal pronouns the inversion sounds less natural.


----------



## marta12

No 2, William, podem uasr-se as duas formas, segundo o contexto:

Que fazes tu, quando/enquanto ele estuda?
Se for à ginástica, quando é que ele estuda?


----------



## Istriano

William Stein said:


> a) Quando ele estuda?
> b) Quando estuda ele?




The 2nd form would be rare in spoken Brazilian Portuguese.
Because in spoken language, all pronouns (except for _eu_)
can have the same form in nominative (subject) and accusative (direct object), which means, that inversion can mess up with the subject and the direct object:

This is how these sentences are interpreted in the spoken language:

_Quanto ele pagou?_ = How much did he pay?
_Quanto pagou ele? _= How much did you pay him/it?

_Quando a gente amou, hein? _= When did we love?
_Quando amou a gente, hein?_ = When did you love us?

_Quem conhece você?_ = Who knows you?
_Quem você conhece?_ = Whom do you know? [The famous Orkut phrase  ]


Inversion is possible (but always optional) with intransitive verbs, but very limited with transitive verbs.


PS
With intransitive verbs:

_Quando ele chegou? _or _Quando chegou ele?_   Both are fine. (but I prefer the 1st one).
_Como você está?_ or _Como está você?  _Both are fine (but I prefer the 1st one).
_Como você vai?_ or _Como vai você?  _Both are fine (but I prefer the 2nd one).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks, I. That's mind-bending stuff for beginners in PT. Brilliant!

Here's a link to Word Order in Brazilian Portuguese, Gláucia Valeria Silva.


----------



## beatrixmdr

Joca said:


> No, it sounds even more natural to me than no. 1.



Curiosamente, a nº 1 me parece mais natural. Mas tenho a impressão de que isso depende da região do país.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Já que estamos votando na forma que achamos mais natural:
Meu voto vai para "*(O) Que que o seu pai faz?*" (note os dois *que*'s e note que isso é natural na *fala*).

P.S.: mas, como já disseram, tanto 1, como 2, estão corretíssimos (e podem ser usados na fala)!

P.S.2: não sei se devo acentuar um dos *que*'s.


----------



## englishmania

William Stein said:


> Is sentence no. 2 incorrect?
> 
> 1) O que o seu pai faz?
> 
> 2) O que faz o seu pai?



In Portugal,
2) O que faz o seu pai? or O que é que o seu pai faz?


In EuPT we don't say _Onde ele está?_ but you can keep that word order if you add _é que_ - _Onde é que ele está?_
Or _Onde está ele? _ (inversion)


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> In Portugal, 2) O que faz o seu pai? or O que é que o seu pai faz?
> 
> In EuPT we don't say _Onde ele está?_ but you can keep that word order if you add _é que_ - _Onde é que ele está?_
> Or _Onde está ele?_



MANIA > Do you recall any WR threads which have a thorough discussion about the use of "o que" and "é que" in questions?
Or do you have an online link? (for both EurPt + BrPt)


----------



## englishmania

I don't...  but I've just come across this old text on "é que" (EuPT) (pages 10,11,15, 24...)


----------



## William Stein

englishmania said:


> I don't...  but I've just come across this old text on "é que" (EuPT) (pages 10,11,15, 24...)




Thanks a lot everybody, especially Istriano for pointing out the differences in inversion between transitive and intransitive verbs.
Englishmania:
That "é que" reminds me of French. This may be off topic, but that construction can be translated in two different ways in French:
Estes livros é che são caros = Ces livres, que'est-ce qu'ils sont chers!
Onde é que apareceram esos discos? = Ou est-ce que c'est disques sont apparus?


----------



## Istriano

MugenKaosu said:


> Já que estamos votando na forma que achamos mais natural:
> Meu voto vai para "*(O) Que que o seu pai faz?*" (note os dois *que*'s e note que isso é natural na *fala*).
> 
> P.S.: mas, como já disseram, tanto 1, como 2, estão corretíssimos (e podem ser usados na fala)!
> 
> P.S.2: não sei se devo acentuar um dos *que*'s.



Mas a norma culta brasileira rejeita ''coloquialismos'' como _que _ou _é que._


(O) que você faz?  _Norma culta._
O que (é) que você faz?  _Coloquial.
_
O que que foi?_  Língua falada.
_(O) que foi?_  Norma culta.
_
No entanto, eles aparecem na literatura moderna:


> mas se alguém pensar isso de mim_ *o que que* _tem?, eu não preciso de ninguém


 A força humana;  Rubem Fonseca


----------



## Nino83

Olá! 

Quero fazer uma pergunta aos amigos portugueses. 
Qual é a posição (do sujeto) mais comum no Portugal? 

Quando você chegou?/Quando chegou você? 
Quando o João chegou?/Quando chegou o João? 
Que livro comprou você?/Que livro você comprou? 
Que livro comprou o João? Que livro o João comprou? 

Obrigado


----------



## marta12

Nino83 said:


> Olá!
> 
> Quero fazer uma pergunta aos amigos portugueses.
> Qual é a posição (do sujeto) mais comum em Portugal?
> 
> Quando é que você chegou?/Quando chegou você?
> Quando é que o João chegou?/Quando chegou o João?
> Que livro comprou você?/Que livro é que você comprou?
> Que livro comprou o João? Que livro o João comprou?  a core«recta é a primeira
> 
> Obrigado



Olá

Notar que  o tratamento mais comum em Portugal é TU e não VOÇÊ


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Olá
> 
> Notar que  o tratamento mais comum em Portugal é TU e não VOCÊ


Além disso, ou com a ajuda disso, o pronome é frequentemente omitido.
Quando chegaste?
Que livro compraste?


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Além disso, ou com a ajuda disso, o pronome é frequentemente omitido.
> Quando chegaste?
> Que livro compraste?



Pois é Ana 
Deixei-me ir atrás do português do Brasil


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, Marta. 

Obrigado Ana. Já sei que o tu é mais normal, os exemplos podiam ser feitos também com "ele" em lugar de "você". O que precisava de saber é se o português de Portugal é similar ao espanhol e ao italiano, nestes casos, e o esito foi positivo (pelo contrário li que no português brasileiro, excepto que com os verbos inacusativos, por exemplo "chegou ele"/"quando choegou ele", o pronome está sempre ates do verbo). Por exemplo, li que não é tão comum dizer "trabalhou muito o Roger/ele" ou "comeu muita feijoada a Maria/ela" (com o sujeto no final) em Brasil). 

Cumprimentos


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Olá!
> 
> Quero fazer uma pergunta aos amigos portugueses.
> Qual é a posição (do sujeto) mais comum no Portugal?
> 
> Quando você chegou?/Quando chegou você?
> Quando o João chegou?/Quando chegou o João?
> Que livro comprou você?/Que livro você comprou?
> Que livro comprou o João? Que livro o João comprou?
> 
> Obrigado


Como eu diria:

Quando é que chegaste? Chegaste quando?
Quando é que o João chegou? Chegou quando o João?
Que livro é que (tu) compraste? Que livro compraste tu? Compraste que livro?
Que livro é que o João comprou? Que livro comprou o João? O João comprou que livro?


----------



## Hyperião

Completamente de acordo com o xiskxisk. 

Se o intuito for um discurso formal, então:

Quando é que (você) chegou?/Quando chegou?/ Chegou quando?
Que livro é que (você) comprou?/Que livro comprou?

Basicamente, nunca colocamos o pronome pessoal no fim e gostamos de alongar as frases com "é que", de forma semelhante ao francês "est-ce que".


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, xiskxisk e Hyperião. 

É normal que depois a construção "o que é que", "quando é que", "que + sustantivo + é que" o sujeto vem antes do verbo. 

O que li é que no português europeu é normal pôr o sujeto no final da frase, pelo contrário não seria gramatical no português brasileiro. 

Exemplos (sem "é que"): 

verbo (intransitivo) inacusativo: "quando chegou a Maria?" (PE); "quando a Maria chegou?"/"quando chegou a Maria?" (PB) 
verbo (intransitivo) inergativo:  "quando trabalha a Maria?" (PE); "quando a Maria trabalha?" mas seria errado dizer "quando trabalha *a Maria*?" (PB) 
verbo transitivo: "o que comprou o Paulo?" "que livro comprou o Paulo?" (PE); "o que o Paulo comprou?" "que libro o Paulo comprou?" (PB) 

Ou seja, no português brasileiro não se usam frases como "o que comprou Paulo?" e em frases como "quem ama Maria?" a Maria em português brasileiro não pode se sujeto (pelo contrário, em italiano e espanhol a Maria pode ser sujeto, em "chi ama Maria?"/"quien ama María?") e a frase deve ser reformulada: "quem a Maria ama?". 

Em português europeu come pode ser entendida a frase "quem ama Maria?"? A Maria pode ser sujeto?


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado, xiskxisk e Hyperião.
> 
> É normal que depois a construção "o que é que", "quando é que", "que + sustantivo + é que" o sujeto vem antes do verbo.
> 
> O que li é que no português europeu é normal pôr o sujeto no final da frase, pelo contrário não seria gramatical no português brasileiro.
> 
> Exemplos (sem "é que"):
> 
> verbo (intransitivo) inacusativo: "quando chegou a Maria?" (PE); "quando a Maria chegou?"/"quando chegou a Maria?" (PB)
> verbo (intransitivo) inergativo:  "quando trabalha a Maria?" (PE); "quando a Maria trabalha?" mas seria errado dizer "quando trabalha *a Maria*?" (PB)
> verbo transitivo: "o que comprou o Paulo?" "que livro comprou o Paulo?" (PE); "o que o Paulo comprou?" "que libro o Paulo comprou?" (PB)
> 
> Ou seja, no português brasileiro não se usam frases como "o que comprou Paulo?" e em frases como "quem ama Maria?" a Maria em português brasileiro não pode se sujeto (pelo contrário, em italiano e espanhol a Maria pode ser sujeto, em "chi ama Maria?"/"quien ama María?") e a frase deve ser reformulada: "quem a Maria ama?".



Correto sobre o português brasileiro.

Uma pergunta: há 10 anos assistia a um anime chamado "Inuyasha" no Cartoon Network em espanhol e era bem comum ouvir "que es lo que quieres?"
Isso é comum no espanhol? O anime em questão foi dublado no México.


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> "que es lo que quieres?"



Em Italiano esta expressão talvez pode ser mais enfática (normalmente se diz "cosa vuoi?" mas, se você pergunta mais vezes o que ele/ela quer, por exemplo "quer um gelado/merenda?" e ele/ela responde "não/não sei", você diz "ma allora cos'è che vuoi?!") e talvez pode ser equivalente. Não sei se em espanhol também há esta diferença.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Em português europeu como pode ser entendida a frase "quem ama Maria?"? A Maria pode ser sujeto?



Pode, se bem que que a ambiguidade que resulta da inversão leve a que essa construção não seja aconselhável fora de contextos inequívocos.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Carfer (em italiano e em espanhol também a frase pode ser equívoca se não há contexto). 
Portanto, pode-se dizer que o português europeu tem mais flexibilidade na posição do sujeto e que é igual ao italiano e ao espanhol. 
Pelo contrário o português brasileiro permite dois soluções com os verbos inacusativos mas com os verbos inergativos e transitivos se comporta como o francês, ou seja, o sujeto tem que ficar antes do verbo.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Em português europeu come pode ser entendida a frase "quem ama Maria?"? A Maria pode ser sujeto?


Essa forma soa um bocado literária, mas Maria é o sujeito, estás a perguntar quem é que ela ama. Se por outro lado quisesses saber quem é que a ama, podias perguntar "quem (é que) ama a Maria"?

Btw, pegando nos teus exemplos, penso que esta é a lista de todas as formas possíveis:
Quando (é que) chegou a Maria?
Quando (é que) a Maria chegou?
A Maria chegou quando?

Quando (é que) trabalha a Maria?
Quando (é que) a Maria trabalha?
A Maria trabalha quando?

Todas elas válidas no Português de Portugal, mas a segunda soa mal sem o "é que". Quanto às inválidas no Português do Brasil não percebi bem.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> mas a segunda soa mal sem o "é que".



Mesmo em italiano e espanhol. 



xiskxisk said:


> Quanto às inválidas no Português do Brasil não percebi bem.



Quando chegou a Maria? Quando a Maria chegou? 

Quando trabalha a Maria? Quando a Maria trabalha?  

"O que comprou o Paulo?" "O que o Paulo comprou?"  

O livro é aqui.


----------



## gvergara

Alandria said:


> Correto sobre o português brasileiro.
> 
> Uma pergunta: há 10 anos assistia a um anime chamado "Inuyasha" no Cartoon Network em espanhol e era bem comum ouvir "que es lo que quieres?"
> Isso é comum no espanhol? O anime em questão foi dublado no México.


Alandria, nunca tinha pensado nisto. Devo dizer que no espanhol chileno se emprega _es que_, sim, mas seu uso não é tão comum quanto no português ou francês. Normalmente formulariamos a pergunta sem _es que_ e com inversão (¿Cuándo llega (tu hermano)?. Acho que acrescentamos _es que_ (após todos os pronomes interrogativos fora _qué,_ caso no qual acrescentamos _es *lo *que_) é quando queremos enfatizar, mostrar aborrecimento, trazer de volta à nossa memoria uma coisa que esquecemos, etc. Acredito, também, que seu uso noutros países sul-americanos seja similar ao uso no Chile.

_Me dijo su nombre, pero lo olvidé... ¿Cómo es que se llamaba?_ (impaciência)
_(Al teléfono) Hijo, estoy trabajando, ¿qué es lo que quieres?_ (irritação)

Espero que isto lhe sirva 

G.


----------



## Alandria

gvergara said:


> Alandria, nunca tinha pensado nisto. Devo dizer que no espanhol chileno se emprega _es que_, sim, mas seu uso não é tão comum quanto no português ou francês. Normalmente formulariamos a pergunta sem _es que_ e com inversão (¿Cuándo llega (tu hermano)?. Acho que acrescentamos _es que_ (após todos os pronomes interrogativos fora _qué,_ caso no qual acrescentamos _es *lo *que_) é quando queremos enfatizar, mostrar aborrecimento, trazer de volta à nossa memoria uma coisa que esquecemos, etc. Acredito, também, que seu uso noutros países sul-americanos seja similar ao uso no Chile.
> 
> _Me dijo su nombre, pero lo olvidé... ¿Cómo es que se llamaba?_ (impaciência)
> _(Al teléfono) Hijo, estoy trabajando, ¿qué es lo que quieres?_ (irritação)
> 
> Espero que isto lhe sirva
> 
> G.



Sim, notava que o personagem Inuyasha fazia essa pergunta com uma certa irritação mesmo. Obrigada por me tirar essa dúvida!


----------



## Nino83

Também este estudo (página 122) mostra que nas orações interrogativas o PB tem 76% de sujeito-verbo (24% verbo-sujeito) e o PE tem 50% sujeito-verbo (50% verbo-sujeito). 
Pelo contrário, nas orações afirmativas não há muitas diferenças (90% no PB e 88% no PE de sujeito-verbo). 



gvergara said:


> Acho que acrescentamos _es que_ é quando queremos enfatizar, mostrar aborrecimento, trazer de volta à nossa memoria uma coisa que esquecemos



Muito similar ao italiano.


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Também este estudo (página 122) mostra que nas orações interrogativas o PB tem 76% de sujeito-verbo (24% verbo-sujeito) e o PE tem 50% sujeito-verbo (50% verbo-sujeito).
> Pelo contrário, nas orações afirmativas não há muitas diferenças (90% no PB e 88% no PE de sujeito-verbo).
> 
> 
> 
> Muito similar ao italiano.



Isto é comum no Brasil nestes casos:

"Quando (é) que sai o resultado?"
"Quando vão ser as eleições?"
"Já terminou o trabalho?"


----------



## Nino83

Sim, porque são verbos inacusativos. 
O PE tem percentuais mais altas porque a inverção é comum com os verbos inergativos também (e possivel com os verbos transitivos também).


----------



## Hagafiero

To sum it up:
In standard Brazilian Portuguese:
O que o seu pai faz?
O que faz o seu pai?
O que é que o seu pai faz?
In European Portugues:
O que o seu pai faz?
O que faz o seu pai?
O que é que o seu pai faz?


----------

